

Build a Wi-Fi Antenna Using Household Materials - oozcitak
http://www.h-online.com/features/Build-a-Wi-Fi-radio-relay-using-household-materials--/110278/0

======
yread
I once used an antenna made of CD cake box covered in aluminium foil. It was
even better than antenna made of sausage can! At point Czech Republic had 66%
of wifi subscribers in Europe. Go czfree!

